# St. Regis Princeville



## WalnutBaron (Dec 25, 2009)

Has any TUGger stayed at the newly-refurbished St. Regis Princeville since it re-opened last fall? 

It was already one of the most beautiful hotels I've ever seen when it was a Westin.  In particular, I will never forget the breathtaking view of Bali Hai through the huge picture windows in what they called The Living Room, right off the spectacular lobby.

I'm hoping and trusting that the renovation preserved the grandeur and hospitality of this very special place.


----------



## eal (Dec 25, 2009)

My family and I toured the hotel when we were staying at the Cliffs Resort a couple of weeks ago.  It remains an incredibly beautiful hotel and the views are to die for.  

Reviews on tripadvisor.com complain about the lack of service and rude staff however.


----------



## AKE (Dec 28, 2009)

We stayed at the Shearwater in November but went to the St. Regis for drinks / snacks which are very very $$$ and you got very small portions.  I preferred the old hotel as now they have enclosed a lot of the front entrance to add the spa and you have to walk down a wide tunnel-like entrance to get from the front door drop off to the reception area.


----------



## chily3 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Lots of $$$$$*

And it is really expensive for rooms and everything else. Now even charge for parking. They are putting in gates on the parking lot.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 10, 2010)

The gates are there on the parking lot now although we got in free by just being dumb and lucky...finding an open arm when we arrived to look about.

The hotel IS amazing and pretty and it appears they kept all the positives cited above.


----------



## yeereid (Apr 9, 2010)

We were at The Shearwater last month and while we didn't stay at The St Regis, we walked the property and dined at The Kauai Grill for dinner.  The resort is absolutely gorgeous and the renovation only improved upon the former decor.  The green marble is gone and the overall look is more Hawaiian.  Elegantly understated.  The restaurant was fabulous and not as expensive as we expected-hands down the best meal we had while in Kauai for the week and we ate pretty well!


----------

